# Cleveland Indians games on Dish Network



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Anybody have a list of the 75 Cleveland Indians games being broadcast buy Dish Network?

Does anyone know if Dish is trying to get us the remaining games? Are they still negotiating with Fox?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

1-800-DIRECTV.......


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DCSholtis _
> *1-800-DIRECTV....... *


:rotfl:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is the list of the games that will be blacked out.  


MARCH APRIL MAY 
DATE DAY GAME TIME (ET) 
3/29 SAT @ Cincinnati 1:00 pm 
3/31 MON @ Baltimore 3:00 pm 
4/2 WED @ Baltimore 7:00 pm 
4/3 THUR @ Baltimore 7:00 pm 
4/7 MON Chicago 1:00 pm 
4/9 WED Chicago 7:00 pm 
4/10 THUR Chicago 7:00 pm 
4/18 FRI @ Chicago 8:00 pm 
4/19 SAT @ Chicago 2:00 pm 
4/20 SUN @ Chicago 2:00 pm 
4/26 SAT @ Oakland 4:00 pm 
4/27 SUN @ Oakland 4:00 pm 
4/29 TUES Anaheim 7:00 pm 
4/30 THUR Anaheim 7:00 pm 
5/1 THUR Anaheim 7:00 pm
5/2 FRI Texas 7:00 pm
5/9 FRI @ Texas 8:00 pm 
5/10 SAT @ Texas 8:00 pm
5/13 TUES Seattle 7:00 pm
5/14 WED Seattle 7:00 pm
5/15 THUR Seattle 7:00 pm
5/16 FRI Oakland 7:00 pm
5/17 SAT Oakland 7:00 pm 
5/18 SUN Oakland 1:00 pm
5/23 FRI @ Boston 7:00 pm
5/25 SUN @ Boston 2:00 pm
5/30 FRI Chicago 7:00 pm


JUNE JULY 
DATE DAY GAME TIME (ET) 
6/1 SUN Chicago 1:00 pm 
6/3 TUES @ Colorado 9:00 pm 
6/4 WED @ Colorado 9:00 pm 
6/8 SUN @ Arizona 4:30 pm 
6/10 TUES San Diego 7:00 pm 
6/11 WED San Diego 7:00 pm 
6/13 FRI Los Angeles 7:00 pm 
6/15 SUN Los Angeles 1:00 pm 
6/20 FRI @ Pittsburgh 7:00 pm 
6/21 SAT @ Pittsburgh 7:00 pm 
6/27 FRI Cincinnati 7:00 pm 
6/29 SUN Cincinnati 1:00 pm 
7/3 THUR @ Minnesota 8:00 pm 
7/4 FRI @ Minnesota 7:00 pm 
7/5 SAT @ Minnesota 7:00 pm 
7/8 TUES New York 7:00 pm 
7/9 WED New York 7:00 pm 
7/10 THUR New York 7:00 pm
7/11 FRI Chicago 7:00 pm 
7/12 SAT Chicago 7:00 pm
7/17 THUR @ New York 7:00 pm
7/18 FRI @ New York 7:00 pm
7/19 SAT @ New York 4:00 pm
7/20 SUN @ New York 1:00 pm
7/21 MON @ Chicago 8:00 pm
7/25 FRI Minnesota 7:00 pm
7/26 SAT Minnesota 7:00 pm


AUGUST SEPTEMBER 
DATE DAY GAME TIME (ET) 
8/5 TUES Seattle 7:00 pm 
8/6 WED Seattle 7:00 pm 
8/7 THUR Seattle 7:00 pm 
8/8 FRI Anaheim 7:00 pm 
8/10 SUN Anaheim 1:00 pm 
8/11 MON @ Minnesota 8:00 pm 
8/12 TUES @ Minnesota 8:00 pm 
8/13 WED @ Minnesota 8:00 pm 
8/14 THUR @ Minnesota 1:00 pm 
8/19 TUES Minnesota 7:00 pm 
8/20 WED Minnesota 7:00 pm 
8/29 FRI Toronto 7:00 pm 
8/30 SAT Toronto 7:00 pm 
8/31 SUN Toronto 1:00 pm 
9/5 FRI @ Chicago 8:00 pm
9/12 FRI Minnesota 7:00 pm
9/13 SAT Minnesota 7:00 pm
9/15 MON Minnesota 7:00 pm
9/19 FRI Boston 7:00 pm
9/20 SAT Boston 7:00 pm
9/23 TUES @ Minnesota 8:00 pm
9/24 WED @ Minnesota 8:00 pm


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey John.....grab a pen and a piece of paper.....write this down........1-800-DIRECTV.....thats of course AFTER youve called 1-800-DISHBLOWS to cancel....


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Wait till Uncle Rupert takes over direct tv..then we will have the last laugh


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juan ellitinez _
> *Wait till Uncle Rupert takes over direct tv..then we will have the last laugh *


uh-huh...sure you will...:rotfl:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juan ellitinez _
> *Wait till Uncle Rupert takes over direct tv..then we will have the last laugh *


:rotfl: :rolling:........Next thing your gonna say is that Cheapo Charlie is gonna start paying for Sports packages.....:rotfl: :rolling:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I keep stalling, but I'm not as far away as you think from calling 1-800-DirecTV.  Right now thru July my hours at work are going to increase and I'm coaching a Little League team again. I watch alot of Baseball in August and September, this is when I will really miss my Tribe games.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Cheapo Charlie might not pay for sports packages BUT Dierctv subscribers sure will


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Lets see, 

TC+ w/locals = $39.99
AT150 + locals = $46.99

How am I paying?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juan ellitinez _
> *Cheapo Charlie might not pay for sports packages BUT Dierctv subscribers sure will *


Right, and I have a choice to buy them, unlike you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

http://www.sky.com/skycom/article/0,,90030-1078392,00.html
please notice..on murdochs european satellite systems sports cost alot more than a channel like hbo..I think charlie will have the last laugh


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guest _
> *http://www.sky.com/skycom/article/0,,90030-1078392,00.html
> please notice..on murdochs european satellite systems sports cost alot more than a channel like hbo..I think charlie will have the last laugh *


Please notice, were not in europe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

But you owner is


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guest _
> *But you owner is *


Your point is?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guest _
> *But you owner is *


No he isn't...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2003)

What i meant was..he owns the satellite tv industry in england..what you see there is what your gonna get here(I didn't mean he was european I know he is Austrailian/American)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He also owns Sat in Asia and South America. Again what is your point. Different markets.....


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *He also owns Sat in Asia and South America. Again what is your point. Different markets..... *


I don't think it is unreasonable to think that the strategy Murdoch used in England and elsewhere (buy exclusive rights to sports packages, and use this as the "wedge" to get into more homes, charge a higher price, and make a bigger profit) will be used here as well. In fact, the NYTimes article elsewhere on this forum quotes him as pretty much saying this.

DirecTV has already been following this strategy (NFL Ticket, MLB Extra Innings, NCAA March Madness), but hasn't reached a critical mass yet where they can charge more than Dish and get away with it. If Murdoch is able to work deals such as (1) getting exclusive satellite coverage of *all* MLB / NHL / NBA games, (2) make it difficult / expensive for Dish to carry the Fox RSNs, (3) make it difficult / expensive for Dish to carry Fox O&O locals, then Dish would be in big trouble, and the price of DirecTV could rise without much fear of users bolting for Dish.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't doubt that prices will go up. That is not my point. Its that the US market for DBS is totally different thatn that overseas.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I wouldn't have Dish Network. They don't offer the sports packages atleast not as many as Direc TV Does. One of the Main Reasons I got Direc TV was for the sports.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

The 7/11 Indians game vs Chicago Sox was blacked out on E* both on FSNO and WGN. I posted this on DBS Forums and found out that WGN was NOT blacked out on D*. :flaiming

FSNO on E* = "Fox Sports Net _lite_, THE WORST [email protected] SPORTS NETWORK, PERIOD!"


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Michael, this is a sore subject with me, I feel your pain. I sure hope next year I can watch my beloved Tribe.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

On Direc Tv Games are NEVER Blacked out on WGN. If the Indians are playing the White Sox and the game is being carried both by Fox Sports Net Ohio and WGN and you subscribe to MLB Extra Innings you will get to chose which Station you want to watch the game on. Same goes for Atlanta Braves games on TBS. The whole country will get to see the game. If dish is blacking out games on Superstations that is sorry as hell. Just another Strike against Dish. If you want Sports go Direc Tv. If you want "This game is not available in your area" Stick with Dish. I'll take Direc Tv any day.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

John Corn said:


> Michael, this is a sore subject with me, I feel your pain. I sure hope next year I can watch my beloved Tribe.


Yea right John... :sure:

You know better than that....


----------

